# Slick City Kit?



## rmfagan (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello all-

With your help, I decided on buying the 17 TS-E, and it's on order. While I anxiously await it's arrival, I'm trying to piece together what I hope would be a slick and versatile kit for shooting in NYC and the like (I could see such a kit equally adaptable for European travel for instance). As I'll be commuting into the city by train and mostly walking once there, weight and portability are certainly parameters for consideration, keeping in mind that image quality is still foremost. For reference, I currently own a 5D3, the 17TSE, 24-70L II, 70-200L II, 50 1.8, 3 x 600EX-RT, ST-E3-RT, Gitzo GT3451, Markins Q10i. 

With that in mind, I thought my 5D3, the 17 TS-E, my 24-70L II, and purchasing a 135L would be an ideal kit allowing for architecture, unobtrusive street photography, and virtually anything else I might encounter. I can see shallow DOF and low light lacking perhaps, but I'm not sure bringing the 50 is worth it. I considered the 85L but am concerned about it's AF speed for street, and 135 seems to get me close enough to the reach of the 70-200 without the weight or "look at me!" appearance. Thoughts on this kit? Any holes? Should I bring a 600EX-RT?

Now to utilize the 17TSE in particular, I need a tripod, and my GT3451/Q10i seems too big and heavy for maneuvering subways and sidewalks and unnecessary for the kit I'd be deploying. The Gitzo GT1542T paired perhaps with a Q3i Traveller seems a much more compact and viable solution. Given it's on rebate right now, I'm inclined that way unless an argument is made for something different. I love RRS but can't seem to justify the expense in this case.

Lastly, I need a discrete sling or shoulder bag (no backpacks) to carry all this, and here I am stumped. I have a Think Tank Retrospective 30 that mostly fits the bill (though perhaps it has TOO much space for this kit) but I was hoping to have the option of carrying the tripod folded on the outside, perhaps on the bottom? Is the Urban Disguise my only option? Any other bags on the market? It needs to hold the kit, plus some ND, CPL, a remote, batteries, etc.

As always, thanks so much for the suggestions and assistance!


----------



## slclick (Oct 27, 2014)

Try looking at the new line of slings from InCase, they might be a bit snug but they have that 'Metro' look all over them and do not scream camera bag.

http://goincase.com/shop/products/bags/camera-bags


----------



## CaptainZero (Oct 27, 2014)

I have this shoulder bag, and I really like it. Easy to carry, but you may need to fashion something on it for the tripod. Probably have to with most small bags anyway.

http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2011/12/05/gura-gear-chobe-review/


----------



## rmfagan (Oct 27, 2014)

The incase bags look intriguing. I wish there were more photos of DSLR gear loaded in them, and that they provided an illustration of the tripod attachment.

My true wish would be if Ona would incorporate loops on the bottom of their fantastic leather bags for lashing a tripod, but alas it does not appear they do. I wonder, could a leather shop attach d-rings or loops, and whether the ransom for such a service would rival the already lofty prices of the bags themselves.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 27, 2014)

If you like Ona take a look at Billingham, they have a tripod strap kit that fits into holes already in the normal straps.


----------



## rmfagan (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll certainly look. Anyone have feedback on the rest of the kit? Solid choices? Swap 135 for 85? Bring flash? Is a nodal slide needed/worthwhile for the TSE? Would I be better off leaving the 24-70 at home and grabbing a prime? 

I suppose a better question would be: What is the perfect kit for shooting architecture, people, cityscapes, night and the like that I might encounter in NYC (or Paris, Rome, Bucharest, etc) that is easy to carry and includes a light tripod? If you were doing it, with a 5D3, what would you bring if you could use anything?


----------



## tayassu (Oct 27, 2014)

Kit sounds great, try the Lowepro Slingshot 202AW.


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> I'll certainly look. Anyone have feedback on the rest of the kit? Solid choices? Swap 135 for 85? Bring flash? Is a nodal slide needed/worthwhile for the TSE? Would I be better off leaving the 24-70 at home and grabbing a prime?
> 
> I suppose a better question would be: What is the perfect kit for shooting architecture, people, cityscapes, night and the like that I might encounter in NYC (or Paris, Rome, Bucharest, etc) that is easy to carry and includes a light tripod? If you were doing it, with a 5D3, what would you bring if you could use anything?





tayassu said:


> Kit sounds great, try the Lowepro Slingshot 202AW.



Sorry i can't help with the kit, as i never done street photography, but on the bag, the 202 AW is a great one, i put my 600D gripped with the 18-55, along with the 100mm f2.8, 50mm 1.8, and the 100-400, it has 2 pockets for memory cards, a place for filters, another for batteries, and additional space which can be used for flashes, food and water, or other personal stuff, i am a big guy - 300 pounds - and still it fits, and it allows fast access to the camera which is great.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 27, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> I'll certainly look. Anyone have feedback on the rest of the kit? Solid choices? Swap 135 for 85? Bring flash? Is a nodal slide needed/worthwhile for the TSE? Would I be better off leaving the 24-70 at home and grabbing a prime?
> 
> I suppose a better question would be: What is the perfect kit for shooting architecture, people, cityscapes, night and the like that I might encounter in NYC (or Paris, Rome, Bucharest, etc) that is easy to carry and includes a light tripod? If you were doing it, with a 5D3, what would you bring if you could use anything?



With regards the rest of the kit, it really is so personal it is impossible to say. I, personally, would take the 17 TS-E, the 1.4TC, tripod, and a 24-70 f2.8, indeed I have traveled with that combination on many occasions. If I had longer inclinations I'd swap the 24-70 for a 70-200 and get a 35mm f2 IS. My tripod of choice is a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 with an Acratech GP head, I use a ThinkTank Retrospective 10 bag. I don't travel with flash as a rule but if I did it would be one 600 and an ST-E3-RT with a few gels and a small foldable softbox large Rouge FlashBender.

As for a nodal rail, no, they are of very limited value with the 17 because you can't combine shift and rotate because software does a very bad job of stitching the results.


----------



## icassell (Oct 27, 2014)

Be aware that people have (inconsitently) been harrassed for using a tripod in NYC. If you follow this link, there are a couple of documents that might be worth having in your bag in case of trouble.

http://www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/1fngs7/need_a_permit_for_photography_with_a_tripod_in_nyc/


----------

